# Asian Colored Contacts *



## Minka (May 29, 2010)

So, for the last two years, i've seen the rise of colored contacts as a fashion statement in asia and in many photos online, and have become a little interested in purchasing a few of my own.

I've now read that some of the ones that have been imported to Japan from Korea, Taiwan and other asian countries have caused some minor to major eye problems (now believed to be due to users not cleaning their lenses... and some have reported that some of the contact users are spitting on their lenses to clean (Yeah... that's just sick)) and I'm unable to find which brands have had problems...

SO,

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with using these lenses or purchasing these lenses, good experiences or bad experiences in general and where you purchased them and how happy you were with your purchase.

Thanks in advance




!


----------



## Johnnie (May 29, 2010)

I'm of no help, sorry. But those look pretty cool. I like how they make the iris's look so big.

BUMP


----------



## cherryblossom13 (May 30, 2010)

Minka-I am going to PM you with a link to a blog that I read regularly. She has reviewed these contacts a bunch of times!


----------



## Minka (May 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Minka-I am going to PM you with a link to a blog that I read regularly. She has reviewed these contacts a bunch of times! Thanks! You're such a doll!
I'll get to reading the blog right away!

~ much love &lt;3!

Anyone on here tried them?


----------



## HisBunny (May 30, 2010)

i have! i have them in gray. there the same as any other contacts.


----------



## Minka (May 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have! i have them in gray. there the same as any other contacts. Did you order them online? I'm looking for a trustworthy individual to order them from online and amist the sellers, i'm not sure who to begin buying from.


----------



## Ingrid (May 30, 2010)

They are circle lenses right? I have a pair in black, I wear them almost everyday. Love them, they are so comfortable they are just like my other regular contacts. I guess just make sure you use contact solution to clean them. I got mine at a Chinese mall. But yeah, it's very comfortable and my eyes are fine.


----------



## HisBunny (May 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you order them online? I'm looking for a trustworthy individual to order them from online and amist the sellers, i'm not sure who to begin buying from. i got them at a wig shop here the lady is asian if you want i can mail them to you. pm if youll like.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2010)

I've only bought them from regular contact suppliers, like the ones you get from the eye doctor. 

I bought the Fresh Looks that were also for vision correction but that was near 10 years ago.

My eyes are pretty dry, so I wouldn't use anything my eye doctor didn't approve, but even at that, they feel quite different than a regular vision correction only lens; they are larger and thicker.

I liked the look- only wore them on occasion, not every day, but got tired of the way they felt after a couple years and just never bought any more after my supply ran out.


----------



## Paipaa (Jun 1, 2010)

there are some really cool ones out there, but like you I haven't taken the plunge and got myself a pair yet. I really like the pink ones on brown eyes it really just gives a little highlight instead of a drastic color change.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2010)

You stated that people get eye infections or whatever because alot of people spit on them. Im assuming that if you use proper lens solution this wont happen. Ive seen people put their contact lenses in their jean pockets and then clean them with spit and put them on. This was in highschool! Genius.


----------



## Paipaa (Jun 1, 2010)

Using spit? no wonder girls get infections doing that. I also know some girls start to share them with friends and having heard this they probably don't even clean them in between.


----------



## Minka (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got them at a wig shop here the lady is asian if you want i can mail them to you. pm if youll like. Alrighty, I'll remember that! It'll be a while though, since my car insurance is due soon and i'll be broke for awhile afterwards.

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You stated that people get eye infections or whatever because alot of people spit on them. Im assuming that if you use proper lens solution this wont happen. Ive seen people put their contact lenses in their jean pockets and then clean them with spit and put them on. This was in highschool! Genius. Originally Posted by *Paipaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Using spit? no wonder girls get infections doing that. I also know some girls start to share them with friends and having heard this they probably don't even clean them in between. That literally made me cringe and chill... 
Like I said, it's just sick. I don't even drink after anyone else (unless on accident), so I can't even FATHOM spitting on anything to put in my eye or sharing lenses... blech!

I'm thinking I may order a pair or two when I have a little free money. My eyes are already grey, but it'd just be fun to have some crazy looking lenses for fun, and some different eye colors to try my makeup with.


----------



## kiimuu (Jun 6, 2010)

I've got three pairs of lenses on the way! The colors I got are grey, brown and blue... I'll very likely take photos when I review 'em and offer my experience with the seller.

I've had the grey pair before, they were at times drying for my eyes so I maybe wore 'em out once a week.

Here I'm wearing Geo Nudy Grey lenses:


----------



## Minka (Jun 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kiimuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've got three pairs of lenses on the way! The colors I got are grey, brown and blue... I'll very likely take photos when I review 'em and offer my experience with the seller.
I've had the grey pair before, they were at times drying for my eyes so I maybe wore 'em out once a week.

Here I'm wearing Geo Nudy Grey lenses:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...otd_022610.jpg

What a gorgeous thing you are &lt;3! Those lenses are just too sweet



!
Are your eyes naturally brown in color? I know that the color of the contact will change once you put it in your eye due to everyone's difference in eye color.

Very, very excited to hear about your upcoming experience with the Geos kiimuu! I myself am considering getting Geo Nudy Blue lenses (and green as well).

How much did you pay per pair for yours Kiimuu?


----------



## kiimuu (Jun 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a gorgeous thing you are &lt;3! Those lenses are just too sweet



!
Are your eyes naturally brown in color? I know that the color of the contact will change once you put it in your eye due to everyone's difference in eye color.

Very, very excited to hear about your upcoming experience with the Geos kiimuu! I myself am considering getting Geo Nudy Blue lenses (and green as well).

How much did you pay per pair for yours Kiimuu?

Aw thank you! Yep, I have dark brown eyes. :3 The Geo Nudys are very light reflective, it's a very lovely effect in photos.
I kind of forgot exactly how much I paid, but it's around in the $20 range, certainly not over $30. I should be getting my package in tomorrow! I'm really excited about trying blue lenses.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 12, 2010)

this is a super interesting thread. i've always wondered about coloured contacts myself. ever since i was little i've wanted brown eyes instead of blue... i might look into getting some! if i can get over touching my eyeball lol


----------



## kiimuu (Jun 14, 2010)

Ahahah... so, okay. So I got my new circle lenses, and I was super excited to try one the blue ones. They're supposed to be a very dark blue.. Circle Lens ❤ Korea Neo, Geo, Eos, Beaucon Color Contact Lens: Neo Color Circle Series

Lovely color, right? So I put them on aaaand...






What the flip? Ahaha I look like a husky. Obviously, something went wrong with one of the lens (on the right), it is way, WAY lighter than it ought to be..
I'm getting the problem resolved atm.. but I'm not really bothered by it much and my coworkers found it highly amusing. Still, heh.


----------

